# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Спорт >  Новости спортивной жизни

## Asteriks

Источник: http://news.tut.by/145357.html

*Жизненная драма Елены Исинбаевой*
*От Астерикс:* Вчера смотрела фильм о Елене Исинбаевой, а сегодня прочла статью на ТУТе. Дважды олимпийская чемпионка потерпела поражение в своём виде спорта: прыжках в высоту с шестом. Но статья не только об этом.


Жизненная драма Елены Исинбаевой 
19 августа 2009  Калейдоскоп 
Сергей КАНАШИЦ, Советская Белоруссия
Фото: РЕЙТЕР

Вообще-то, сочиняя сейчас этот текст, я лезу не в свое дело. Норовлю, как козел, забраться в соседский огород, потоптать там посевы и сожрать чужую брюкву. Поражение Елены Исинбаевой, неоднократной чемпионки и рекордсменки мира по прыжкам с шестом, которое случилось во вторник вечером в Берлине, не только потрясло спортивный мир, но и всколыхнуло чувства всех: от домохозяек до сантехников. На легкоатлетическом стадионе не спортивная драма разыгралась - жизненная...





> Выигрывавшая до этого всё и вся Исинбаева, носившая себя на постаменте и не замечавшая никого вокруг железная леди, вдруг оказалась человеком. Вы представляете? Че-ло-ве-ком! Способным чувствовать, грустить и даже плакать. Она не сумела преодолеть смехотворную для себя высоту - 4,75, потом перенесла планку на 4,80 и снова ее сбила. Осталась без медалей, но это полбеды. Это вообще для нее не беда. Страдала Исинбаева о другом. И об этом другом Елена рассказала (вернее, рассказала не она, а ее эмоции) после. "Мне 27 лет, и я незамужем. Естественно, у меня есть личная жизнь и она отвлекает от работы. На Западе женщины выходят замуж после 30, но я-то живу в России!"
> 
> Здесь говорят так: родился девочкой - терпи! Исинбаева всегда производила впечатление стойкого оловянного солдатика, казалось, что в этой симпатичной леди спряталась некрасовская "баба-конь", а тут любовь.
> 
> После триумфа на Олимпиаде в Пекине Исинбаева во все телекамеры мира прокричала: "Артем, я люблю тебя!" Это была симфония!
> 
> И вот тебе на! Донецкий симпатичный диджей Артем разбил чемпионке сердце? Это удар. Тем более для такой женщины, как Исинбаева, которая давно настроила себя таким образом, что будет так, как захочет она, что хозяйка - она, что выбирает - она, что больно ей не бывает, что лед побеждает пламень. Увлеклась, попыталась быть по-женски слабой, дала слабину, и вот к чему это привело. "Я забыла чувство проигрыша, я привыкла быть первой, я привыкла побеждать, я привыкла, что себя не надо заставлять... - говорила она и вытирала слезы. - Теперь выкину из головы все мысли, которые не о спорте, почищу память, сотру из нее все ненужное, перезагружу мозги..."
> 
> О Елениных мужчинах известно немного. До Артема, говорят, был Игорь Алексеев - мастер спорта международного класса по прыжкам с шестом. Роман начинался красиво, но быстро закончился. Сейчас Игорь живет, кстати, в Беларуси, у него другая девушка...
> ...

----------


## Asteriks

*Снова новость, и снова об Елене.*

Исинбаева во второй раз подряд признана лучшей спортсменкой планеты
1 января 2010 » Спорт
Lenta.ru

фотоРоссийская прыгунья с шестом Елена Исинбаева во второй раз подряд удостоилась звания лучшей спортсменки мира по итогам 2009 года по версии ассоциации спортивных журналистов AIPS. Об этом сообщается в официальном пресс-релизе ассоциации. Среди мужчин звание лучшего атлета планеты, также во второй раз подряд, завоевал ямайский спринтер Усейн Болт.

В голосовании за лучших спортсменов года приняли участие 614 спортивных журналистов из 98 стран. За Исинбаеву свои голоса отдали 20,39 процента участников голосования; занявшая второе место легкоатлетка из Хорватии Бланка Власич получила поддержку 16,63 процента журналистов. Серену Уильямс в роли спортсменки года хотели увидеть 11,54 процента членов AIPS.

Елене Исинбаевой удалось завоевать симпатии спортивных журналистов во многом благодаря 27 мировым рекордам в прыжках с шестом, установленным россиянкой. В 2009 году Исинбаева стала первой в истории легкоатлеткой, которой удалось преодолеть высоту в 5 метров. Отметим, что россиянка удостаивается звания лучшей спортсменки мира уже в третий раз - помимо 2008 года большинство журналистов из AIPS отдали свои предпочтения россиянке в 2006 году.

Усейн Болт, в свою очередь, также установил несколько мировых рекордов в 2009 году. На стометровой дистанции он показал время в 9,58 секунды, а 200 метров в августе ямаец умудрился пробежать за 19,19 секунды. Болт одержал победу над соперниками в рейтинге AIPS за явным преимуществом: на стороне ямайца был каждый третий участник голосования. Ближайший соперник спринтера, аргентинский футболист Лионель Месси, набрал лишь 15,99 процента голосов.

----------


## Альмира

Чтобы тратить меньше времени на загрузку сайтов используйте прокси-сервер [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]. Он значительно ускоряет трафик, делает Ваш серфинг по сети анонимным, обеспечивает доступ к заблокированным сайтам. Всем рекомендую!

----------

